# Allergie bracelet sport



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une Apple watch sport 38mm depuis le 27 avril. Jusqu'à hier tout allais bien, mais hier soir en enlevant la montre j'ai pu voir une plaque rouge avec de petits boutons sur mon poignet (voir photo), ça me grattais vraiment bien. Réaction allergique je pense.

Ce matin j'ai contacté le support Apple, j'ai eu droit à de multiple questions et une personne fort sympathique.
D'après vous, ou si quelqu'un a eu le même problème, que va me proposer Apple ?
Le support m'a demandé des photos que j'ai envoyé par mail, et me recontacte lundi après avoir vu avec des ingénieurs.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Oui, le problème est connu... D'autres cas sont apparus sur internet,.. C'est surtout un manque de chance, désole pour toi...


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Oui j'ai pu voir cela sur internet. Mais vont ils me proposer de changer de bracelet? Surtout qu'avec la version sport seul ce bracelet est compatible pour Apple


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Mai 2015)

Ta photo est est très jolie et montre effectivement une petite plaque d'eczéma (une allergie de contact, donc) pas très méchante. Je ne sais pas ce que va te proposer Apple, mais ton pharmacien ou ton médecin vont te proposer une crème corticoïdes pendant quelques jours et de te passer dorénavant de ce type de bracelet


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai RDV chez mon médecin cet après midi justement. 
Mais ça m'embêterait de ne plus porter cette montre. Je ne sais si je peux mettre un autre bracelet que le sport avec la version alu sans abîmer le boîtier


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

J'ai pu voir sur d'autre forum qu'apple a proposer de changer la watch contre un autre modèle


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Le truc c'est qu'effectivement sur la version inox il y a d'autres bracelets envisageables. Mais sur la Sport je sais pas trop ce qu'ils vont faire.

Curieux de voir la suite


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Apple procedera peut être a un remboursement !!


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Ouai, enfin j'aimerais garder une Apple watch [emoji5]️


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Si c'est pour avoir des allergies , c'est pas la meilleure solution


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Non c'est certain, peut être avec un bracelet cuir


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Le truc c'est qu'effectivement sur la version inox il y a d'autres bracelets envisageables. Mais sur la Sport je sais pas trop ce qu'ils vont faire.
> 
> Curieux de voir la suite


Les autres bracelets sont parfaitement compatibles avec la sport... Ils risquent simplement de te proposer d'acheter un bracelet en cuir, peut être avec une petite ristourne et encore pas sûre, ce n'est pas leur faute si tu es allergique...


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Ils sont techniquement compatibles mais normalement Apple ne permet pas d'échanger contre un bracelet d'une autre gamme.


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Je sais bien que ce n'est pas leur faute si je suis allergique, avant un remboursement j'aimerais voir d'autre possibilités, si aucune j'accepterais le remboursement


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Ils sont techniquement compatibles mais normalement Apple ne permet pas d'échanger contre un bracelet d'une autre gamme.


Qui parle d'échanger? Ils vont proposer de passer dans un Apple Store pour acheter un bracelet dans une autre matière... Pas plus pas moins... Ils ne sont en aucun cas responsable de tous les problèmes du monde...


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Ce que tu peux tenter c'est d'obtenir un remboursement de ton bracelet Sport et l'achat d'un bracelet en cuir à la place... Ça te ferait 110€ à payer.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Il faut déjà voir ce que le médecin en pense et voir pour trouver une solution a l'amiable avec Apple


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il faut déjà voir ce que le médecin en pense et voir pour trouver une solution a l'amiable avec Apple


A l'amiable de? Je n'ai pas compris qu'il y avais un conflit...


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Ça m'étonnerait d'Apple qu'il rembourse un bracelet sport et conseille de mettre un bracelet cuir 38mm avec embout en acier, c'est pas très jolie


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> A l'amiable de? Je n'ai pas compris qu'il y avais un conflit...



Il y a en effet aucun conflit , mais un arrangement avec Apple reste la meilleure solution si le problème d'allergie est confirmé


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il y a en effet aucun conflit , mais un arrangement avec Apple reste la meilleure solution si le problème d'allergie est confirmé


Donc, tu penses qu'apple va gracieusement changer le bracelet pour un autre (cuir ou milanais)?

Dans ce cas je vais aller rouler mon poignet dans les orties et réclamer la même chose...

Sérieusement, ils ne peuvent pas créer un précédent, sinon les demandes vont affluer... Tu es allergique? Il y a une solution simple, mettre un autre bracelet dispo sur le marché...

La seule chose à mon avis raisonnable qu'ils puissent proposer c'est une petite réduction en echange de la reprise du sport, et une livraison rapide en passant devant ceux qui attendent le leur...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Donc, tu penses qu'apple va gracieusement changer le bracelet pour un autre (cuir ou milanais)?
> 
> Dans ce cas je vais aller rouler mon poignet dans les orties et réclamer la même chose...
> 
> ...



Qui a parler d'une échange gracieux ?
je parle de trouver avec Apple un arrangement pour résoudre ce problème


----------



## fabremi (30 Mai 2015)

Oula, ne vous énervez pas [emoji3]
Je demandais juste si d'autres personne avaient le même problème que moi c'est tout. 
Et comment Apple géré ce type de soucis. Avant l'Apple watch j'avais des montres en cuir ou acier et jamais de soucis. Là c'est peut être juste le bracelet sport qui cause problème. Mais comme le modèle sport n'est pas prévu avec d'autre bracelets, j'aimerais juste trouver une solution


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

fabremi a dit:


> Mais comme le modèle sport n'est pas prévu avec d'autre bracelets, j'aimerais juste trouver une solution


C'est à Apple de te proposer une solution. Encore faut-il qu'Apple reconnaisse officiellement ton allergie. Pour le moment tu ne peux qu'attendre leur réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> C'est à Apple de te proposer une solution.



Je vais encore faire mon reloud, mais en quoi c'est leur problème?

Je suis malade en voiture, je vais demander à Citroen de me trouver une solution...?

Je suis allergique a la pénicilline, je vais demander a l'institut pasteur de me trouver une solution?

Les allergies, impossible de passer outre, ça ne concerne qu'une minorité... Mais ça n'est encore pas la faute d'Apple (encore heureux).

Je serai le mec qui répond à la hotline, je répondrais bien "c'est triste mais en quoi c'est mon problème?".


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

C'est son problème dans la mesure où il faudra rembourser fabremi s'il ne peut porter sa montre et qu'il la renvoie... [emoji57]


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je vais encore faire mon reloud, mais en quoi c'est leur problème?


Si le métal ou l'or ne provoque pas d'allergie, très bien. Mais si la matière plastique en provoque, c'est bien a Apple de proposer une solution, soit un autre bracelet non allergique, soit un remboursement.

Pour moi, c'est un peu de bon sens en égard du fait qu'un produit qui est en contact avec de la peau ne doit pas provoquer la moindre allergie, ce qui est apparemment le cas.


Moumou92 a dit:


> 1) Je suis malade en voiture, je vais demander à Citroen de me trouver une solution...?
> 
> 2) Je suis allergique a la pénicilline, je vais demander a l'institut pasteur de me trouver une solution?
> 
> 3) Les allergies, impossible de passer outre, ça ne concerne qu'une minorité...


1) là ta phrase est ridicule. C'est comme le mal de mer, ça se soigne par médicaments.
2) là aussi, un médecin demandera si on fait une allergie. Si tel est le cas, un autre médicament sera donné.
3) passer outre, oui pour certaines choses, mais là ce sera impossible du fait qu'il y a un contact permanent avec la peau.

Il n'est pas question de soulever une discussion à polémique. Si Apple reconnait que certaines personnes sont allergiques avec telle ou telle matière, ce sera bien à Apple de trouver une solution dans le futur en faisant modifier le ou les composants. Pour le moment, il faut attendre que le demandeur ait une réponse pour savoir si prise en charge il y aura ou pas.

Comme sur la toile, ce problème d'allergie est évoqué, nul doute _(du moins pour moi)_ qu'Apple prendra en compte ce problème, même si pour toi il te parait mineur ou disproportionné.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Il n'existe aucun matériau qui ne donne d'allergie a personne... Il y a même une maladie rare (quelques cas dans le monde) de personnes allergiques à l'eau... Tu souhaites donc qu'apple regle un problème insoluble? Heureusement que tous les clients ne sont pas comme toi...


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Heureusement que tous les clients ne sont pas comme toi...


Moi ça ne me touche pas, je n'ai et je veux pas d'AW, je me contente de ma Tissot Touch tout en Titanium.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Moi ça ne me touche pas, je n'ai et je veux pas d'AW, je me contente de ma Tissot Touch tout en Titanium.


Le titane est un bon exemple de matériaux bio compatible (on en fait d'ailleurs des prothèses) mais certains peuvent être allergiques (la nuance utilisée dans les montre, le Ta-6-v, la nuance la plus courante en tout cas), contient du vanadium qui peut être un allergène il me semble (je ne suis pas médecin).


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Il n'est pas question de soulever une discussion à polémique.


Au risque de me répéter. 

Sinon, il faut attendre la réponse que *fabremi* aura de la part de Apple.


----------



## AnthonyWatch (30 Mai 2015)

Apple va te proposer une autre iAllergie.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Je suis curieux d'avoir des nouvelles et la réponse d'Apple...


----------



## Locke (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis curieux d'avoir des nouvelles et la réponse d'Apple...


Comme nous tous.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suis curieux d'avoir des nouvelles et la réponse d'Apple...



Moi je suis curieux de savoir ce que le docteur de *fabremi *va lui dire


----------



## droidente (30 Mai 2015)

Salut. J'ai fais une allergie dans les mêmes conditions que toi. Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cet article (http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/101222...-l-apple-watch-causerait-des-allergies-photos) mais je suis le malheureux propriétaire de l'allergie en photo et du témoignage. Je sais pas si Apple le fera dans tout les cas (apple n'avais pas encore de procédure quand je les ai contacté la première fois vu que je suis, d'après le responsable de l'apple care, le premier cas avéré en France)
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## dsjulien (30 Mai 2015)

Également une petite rougeur depuis aujourd'hui au niveau du clou de fermeture après 3 semaines.
Il semblerait donc que ce soit une allergie au nickel présent dans le clou.
Je l'ai mise au poignet droit pour l'instant pour voir si j'ai la même réaction, si oui, je mettrai simplement un petit bout de scotch derrière le clou.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Apple va vite prendre ses responsabilités


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple va vite prendre ses responsabilités


L'allergie au nickel est courante... Par contre ça sent mauvais car le 316L de la montre (le boîtier de la Watch en inox) est un alliage au nickel... Dans ce cas il faut passer sur le modèle sport...
Mais encore une fois Apple n'y ai pour rien, donc les responsabilités... Ça serait la même chose avec une Breitling, une Rolex ou autre en 316L...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

étrange , j'ai pas de cas d'allergie avec une  Breitling  ou une Rolex


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> étrange , j'ai pas de cas d'allergie avec une  Breitling  ou une Rolex


???? Je ne comprend pas bien...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> ???? Je ne comprend pas bien...



je ne comprend pas bien votre message !! 

je ne vois pas sur le net des cas d'allergie pour des montres breitling ou Rolex 

c'est juste un petit constat


----------



## fousfous (30 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> je ne comprend pas bien votre message !!
> 
> je ne vois pas sur le net des cas d'allergie pour des montres breitling ou Rolex
> 
> c'est juste un petit constat


Peut-être parce qu'il y en a pas beaucoup en circulation?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

C'est pourtant courant les allergies au nickel... Et s'appeler Breitling ou Rolex ne permet pas par magie de ne plus rendre malade... 

En plus il y a plein de discussions sur le net à ce sujet:

http://www.rolexforums.com/archive/index.php/t-29249.html

http://www.forum-mdp.com/t6697-acier-316l

http://www.uhr-umstellen.com/nachrichten/14/nickelallergie-trotzdem-eine-armbanduhr.html

http://www.vattensystem.se/guide_bi...ch-replica-breitling-rolex-on-pinterest-Dover

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/10-things-know-rolex-makes-watches/

Il suffit de chercher un peu...ce problème n'est simplement pas nouveau... Mais la communauté Apple croit qu'apple invente tout, même les maladies... Faut pas pousser quand même!


----------



## Vanton (30 Mai 2015)

Pourquoi tant d'aigreur Moumou92... ? [emoji57] Pas trop le moral en ce moment ?



droidente a dit:


> Salut. J'ai fais une allergie dans les mêmes conditions que toi. Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu cet article (http://www.mac4ever.com/actu/101222...-l-apple-watch-causerait-des-allergies-photos) mais je suis le malheureux propriétaire de l'allergie en photo et du témoignage. Je sais pas si Apple le fera dans tout les cas (apple n'avais pas encore de procédure quand je les ai contacté la première fois vu que je suis, d'après le responsable de l'apple care, le premier cas avéré en France)
> Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !


Quand ils disent qu'Apple t'a proposé un échange contre une inox, je suppose que tu devais payer la différence ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mai 2015)

Non, je déteste juste entendre dire des inepties...

Aller, une petite recherche sur Google:

est de libération de nickel
On estime que 10 à 20% des femmes et 1-3 % des hommes souffrent d’une allergie de contact au nickel. Il est important de souligner que ce n’est pas la présence de nickel qui provoque l’allergie, mais les sels de nickel se formant sous l'effet de la sueur au contact d'un objet (bijou, montre). Ce phénomène est toujours accompagné d'une corrosion de l'objet.

La sensibilisation au nickel est irréversible Tout objet en contact intime et permanent avec la peau peut alors engendrer une allergie. Articles courants pouvant être mis en cause selon la qualité du métal ou du revêtement: boucles d'oreilles, colliers, bracelets et fermoirs de bracelet, montures de lunettes, chaînes, bagues, boîtiers de montre, fermetures éclair, boutons, piercings, etc...

L’enquête réalisée par la Confédération suisse, publiée en 2008, souligne que plus de 20% des objets analysés ont été contestés et que les bijoux fantaisies libèrent des quantités de nickel souvent supérieures à la valeur limite.

Source:http://www.laboratoiredubois.ch/prestations/analyses-chimiques/test-de-liberation-de-nickel/

Je déteste les gens qui parlent de sujets qu'ils ne connaissent pas... Affirmer qu'appel a inventé l'allergie au nickel, je ne sais pas si je doit rire ou pleurer devant tant d'ignorance...


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Pourquoi tant d'aigreur Moumou92... ? [emoji57] Pas trop le moral en ce moment ?



Il y a des allergies a tout , hélas ,

je ne comprend pas non , plus cette aigreur  

@Moumou92 : Je comprend ton Mp et je le respect


----------



## droidente (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Pourquoi tant d'aigreur Moumou92... ? [emoji57] Pas trop le moral en ce moment ?
> 
> 
> Quand ils disent qu'Apple t'a proposé un échange contre une inox, je suppose que tu devais payer la différence ?



Non, je n'ai rien eu à payer. J'ai renvoyé ma Watch Sport comme demandé. La version inox et maille milanaise est en cours d'acheminement par UPS.


----------



## Vanton (31 Mai 2015)

Sérieux ??? Apple te fait un cadeau à 350€ quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2015)

Vanton a dit:


> Sérieux ??? Apple te fait un cadeau à 350€ quand même...



Sympa Apple


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sympa Apple



Tout le monde va devenir allergique aux bracelet sport dans ce cas et moi le premier [emoji38]


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (31 Mai 2015)

Vous croyez que si je le plaint de démangeaison, ayant déjà une inox, il m'offriront une édition???


----------



## droidente (31 Mai 2015)

Faut peut être pas exagérer non plus hein....


----------



## fousfous (31 Mai 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Vous croyez que si je le plaint de démangeaison, ayant déjà une inox, il m'offriront une édition???


Bah la ils vont t'offrir une sport ^^

Ils pourraient pas juste offrir le bracelet cuir qui se règle à l'infini si on trouve que les trou ne correspondent pas bien?


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Je suis vraiment sceptique que Apple offre des watch a la place des watch sport alors que c'est pas de leur faute si tu es allergique.


----------



## droidente (31 Mai 2015)

C'est cool de s'entendre dire qu'on est un menteur


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

Il t'offre quand même 350€ si il font sa a tout les allergique sa me paraît énorme


----------



## Fabeme (31 Mai 2015)

C'est pas sa faute non plus je te dirais... Apple fait ici un geste commercial. C'est tout à fait malin quand on essaye de caser un produit et de créer une image de marque de luxe.


----------



## fibreapple (31 Mai 2015)

Un cadeau à 350 euros


----------



## Doowii (31 Mai 2015)

droidente a dit:


> C'est cool de s'entendre dire qu'on est un menteur



J'ai pas dit que tu étais un menteur et c'est cool pour toi. 
Je suis sceptique sur le fait qu'il les échange a tout les allergique qui vont apparaître si il offre vraiment des watch a chaque fois.


----------



## bubulle38 (1 Juin 2015)

dsjulien a dit:


> Également une petite rougeur depuis aujourd'hui au niveau du clou de fermeture après 3 semaines.
> Il semblerait donc que ce soit une allergie au nickel présent dans le clou.
> Je l'ai mise au poignet droit pour l'instant pour voir si j'ai la même réaction, si oui, je mettrai simplement un petit bout de scotch derrière le clou.


 je suis un peu étonnée car je suis allée dans un apple store et étant allergique au nikel j'ai demandé si il y en avait dans le bracelet de l'apple watch sports et on m'a répondu que non.


----------



## droidente (1 Juin 2015)

L'acier du clou est un aliage 316L
Et dans cet alliage il y a..... Du nickel ding ding ding vous êtes notre grand vainqueur !!!


----------



## bubulle38 (1 Juin 2015)

droidente a dit:


> L'acier du clou est un aliage 316L
> Et dans cet alliage il y a..... Du nickel ding ding ding vous êtes notre grand vainqueur !!!


 Donc faut pas faire confiance aux employés qui travaillent dans les apple store


----------



## Jura39 (1 Juin 2015)

bubulle38 a dit:


> Donc faut pas faire confiance aux employés qui travaillent dans les apple store



Ca dépend


----------



## Stef-anie (1 Juin 2015)

Bonjour, 
J'ai mon AW depuis aujourd'hui, en passant un appel avec, j'ai ressenti des petit fourmillement dans l'avant bras, cela m'a calmé  direct, du coup je suis pas tranquil, je l'ai meme enlevé. 
Et vous Ca vous le fait? 
De plus l'envoi de texto (normal) pas en I message de fonctionne pas. J'ai toujours échec envoi..


----------



## fousfous (1 Juin 2015)

Le fourmillement c'est le taptic engine...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2015)

Stef-anie a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai mon AW depuis aujourd'hui, en passant un appel avec, j'ai ressenti des petit fourmillement dans l'avant bras, cela m'a calmé  direct, du coup je suis pas tranquil, je l'ai meme enlevé.
> Et vous Ca vous le fait?
> De plus l'envoi de texto (normal) pas en I message de fonctionne pas. J'ai toujours échec envoi..


Des fourmillements que tu attribue à quoi? A part le taptic engine je ne vois pas ce que cela peut être...

Aucun risque avec une sensibilité aux ondes électromagnétiques imaginaire... Pour info la lumière est un rayonnement électromagnétique...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Juin 2015)

bubulle38 a dit:


> Donc faut pas faire confiance aux employés qui travaillent dans les apple store


Ils ne sont pas métallurgistes...

Par contre avec une Watch inox, c'est encore pire car la toute la montre est en 316L (avec donc du nickel)...


----------



## bubulle38 (3 Juin 2015)

que pensez-vous de ça? https://www.skintifique.me/fr/creme-protectrice-hps-12.html#.VW9x5EYYLIU
quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayer?


----------



## droidente (3 Juin 2015)

bubulle38 a dit:


> que pensez-vous de ça? https://www.skintifique.me/fr/creme-protectrice-hps-12.html#.VW9x5EYYLIU
> quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayer?


Jamais de la vie ce genre de truc touchera ma peau !
Déjà, va savoir ce qu'il y a dedans et ensuite, mon allergologue m'a assuré que pour les allergies au nickel il n'y a rien à faire


----------



## valerie33 (4 Juin 2015)

Je suis allergique au nickel..! Avec mon AW, aucun problème ( bracelet sport ) ...


----------



## t0t0r067 (4 Juin 2015)

Personnellement, j'ai l'Apple Watch Sport depuis lundi, très content du produit, mais cela me gratte au bout de quelques minutes quand je la porte, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus le boitier qui me pose problème que le bracelet et cela m'embête car j'ai pas envie de la renvoyer... Bon on à 14 jours pour le faire au cas ou, donc je vais continuer à l'utiliser pour voir si le problème empire ou non, surtout que a ma connaissance j'ai jamais fait d'allergie, mais j'ai jamais ou de montre non plus avant donc... A suivre...


----------



## Doowii (4 Juin 2015)

t0t0r067 a dit:


> Personnellement, j'ai l'Apple Watch Sport depuis lundi, très content du produit, mais cela me gratte au bout de quelques minutes quand je la porte, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus le boitier qui me pose problème que le bracelet et cela m'embête car j'ai pas envie de la renvoyer... Bon on à 14 jours pour le faire au cas ou, donc je vais continuer à l'utiliser pour voir si le problème empire ou non, surtout que a ma connaissance j'ai jamais fait d'allergie, mais j'ai jamais ou de montre non plus avant donc... A suivre...



Téléphone à Apple tu auras peut-être la chance qu'il te l'échange contre une watch inox.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Juin 2015)

Aucune chance pratiquement que l'aluminium du boîtier ne te donne des allergies... Donc c'est psychologique si c'est le boîtier qui pose problème...


----------



## bubulle38 (4 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Aucune chance pratiquement que l'aluminium du boîtier ne te donne des allergies... Donc c'est psychologique si c'est le boîtier qui pose problème...


Et pourquoi pas quand on voit ceci en cherchant bien: "*Du nickel est présent dans les boîtiers de l'Apple Watch*, de l'Apple Watch Sport, certains bracelets métalliques, et dans les aimants de ceux-ci."


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

Parce qu'il n'y a pas de nickel dans l'aluminium 7024 utilise pour le boîtier sport... Il y en a bien dans le le 316L de l'Apple Watch classique... Mais l'aluminium 7024 ne contient aucun nickel... Le composite du capteur cardiaque encore moins... Le 7024 est un alliage durcit par précipitation de cuivre, en aucune manière il ne contient de nickel...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

Quand aux aimants, le nickel étant un élément magnétique ment doux, ce serait une aberration dans un aimant... Les aimants existant sont pour la plupart du SmCo17, ou alors NeFeBo... Il existe aussi du plastic bonded dans le bas de gamme ou de la ferrite, mais encore une fois aucun ne contient de nickel ça serait contre productif... Pour un aimant, les propriétés principales rechechees sont son champs rémanent (Hc) et sa saturation rémanente haute  (Br). 2 propriétés fortement impayées a la baisse par le nickel (utilisé pour adoucir les matériaux magnétiques).

Il est quand même bon de connaître un minimum son sujet avant de raconter des âneries...


----------



## KevX94 (5 Juin 2015)

Merci Moumou pour ces precisions c'est tres utile d'avoir une personne qui s'y connait en matiere de materiaux [emoji2]


----------



## fousfous (5 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Parce qu'il n'y a pas de nickel dans l'aluminium 7024 utilise pour le boîtier sport... Il y en a bien dans le le 316L de l'Apple Watch classique... Mais l'aluminium 7024 ne contient aucun nickel... Le composite du capteur cardiaque encore moins... Le 7024 est un alliage durcit par précipitation de cuivre, en aucune manière il ne contient de nickel...


Bah oui mais on ne sait que que c'est un série 7000, pas un 7024, tu as vue ça ou?


----------



## bubulle38 (5 Juin 2015)

"[B a dit:
			
		

> Du nickel est présent dans les boîtiers de l'Apple Watch[/B], de l'*Apple Watch Spor*t, certains bracelets métalliques, et dans les *aimants *de ceux-ci."


Pourtant il est bien noté ci-dessus qu'il y a du nickel dans l'apple watch et dans les aimants??


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah oui mais on ne sait que que c'est un série 7000, pas un 7024, tu as vue ça ou?


Déjà, la série 7000 est une déclinaison de la même famille (durcissement structural par précipitation de cuivre). C'est par ce principe que cet aluminium obtient sa dureté... Ils ont donc tous une composition proche...ensuite, le 7024 est le plus courant (comme le 316L pour les inox) et donc le plus facile à utiliser pour Apple...
Et enfin je l'ai entendu dans une vidéo Apple dont je ne me souvient plus du nom...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

bubulle38 a dit:


> Pourtant il est bien noté ci-dessus qu'il y a du nickel dans l'apple watch et dans les aimants??


Un extrait d'un message sur un forum ne fait pas foi (à mon avis).


----------



## fousfous (5 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Déjà, la série 7000 est une déclinaison de la même famille (durcissement structural par précipitation de cuivre). C'est par ce principe que cet aluminium obtient sa dureté... Ils ont donc tous une composition proche...ensuite, le 7024 est le plus courant (comme le 316L pour les inox) et donc le plus facile à utiliser pour Apple...
> Et enfin je l'ai entendu dans une vidéo Apple dont je ne me souvient plus du nom...


Bah apple dit avoir créé un nouvelle alliage et qu'il est à base de magnésium et de zinc


----------



## bubulle38 (5 Juin 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Un extrait d'un message sur un forum ne fait pas foi (à mon avis).


On pourrait dire la même chose de ce forum là alors


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Juin 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah apple dit avoir créé un nouvelle alliage et qu'il est à base de magnésium et de zinc


Apple a aussi dit avoir inventé le 316L... Marketing...

Il est très rare de nos jours d'inventer de nouveaux alliages qui n'entrent pas dans une désignation normalisée...


----------



## pandore78 (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour. 
Je me permet d'écrire sur ce forum car moi aussi je viens d'avoir ce problème aussi. 
Même procédure au détail près qu'apple m'a demandé de l'enlever puis de la remettre une fois les lésions disparu. 
J'ai remis la montre et le problème est ré apparu. 
Je les ai rappelé et ils m'ont demandé de refaire la même procédure une 2ème fois. 
Ma question est est ce que Apple ne me mène pas en bateau ?
Je compte bien les recontacter étant donné que le problème reviens à nouveau. 
Et vous, comment ça s'est terminé ?


----------



## Vanton (2 Septembre 2015)

Je suppose que c'est comme toujours lié aux abus... 

Le fait qu'Apple permette d'obtenir gratuitement un modèle classique en inox au lieu d'un sport, avec un bracelet milanais (soit 800€ au lieu de 450€...) en cas d'allergie a été médiatisé et des petits malins ont dû en abuser pour monter en gamme aux frais de la princesse... Donc Apple a certainement durci ses contrôles en conséquence.


----------



## pandore78 (2 Septembre 2015)

Oui j'imagine qu'ils y a dû y avoir des abus. Mais quand même avec des photos à l'appui on voit bien la différence entre de l'eczéma et un frottement pour avoir la peau rouge. 
Moi perso je n'ai rien exigé de la part d'Apple. Mais juste un geste pour solutionner mon soucis. Perso je préférerai garder mon aws gris plutôt que la aw classique. 
Je vais les recontacter en début de semaine prochaine.


----------



## Vanton (2 Septembre 2015)

Le souci venant du bracelet Sport, y a pas le choix...

Les autres bracelets sont coordonnés au boîtier en acier, donc Apple est "obligée" de fournir une montre acier.

Beaucoup de gens ont fait des mariages de bracelets improbables, mais on comprend qu'apple tienne à renvoyer une bonne image du produit en fournissant une combinaison coordonnée


----------



## fousfous (2 Septembre 2015)

Pourtant le bracelet magnétique va très bien avec la watch sport...


----------



## pandore78 (2 Septembre 2015)

Je suis d'accord avec toi vanton. Le mariage aws sport grise avec le milanais est quelque peu bancal.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

Tient je vais testé pour voir... [emoji3]


----------



## pandore78 (2 Septembre 2015)

?


----------



## droidente (2 Septembre 2015)

Mon remplacement pour une watch acier vient du fait que j'ai eu une allergie au boitier en plus du bracelet. Et on m'a demandé un certificat médical d'un allergologue pour confirmer l'allergie.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2015)

droidente a dit:


> Mon remplacement pour une watch acier vient du fait que j'ai eu une allergie au boitier en plus du bracelet. Et on m'a demandé un certificat médical d'un allergologue pour confirmer l'allergie.



Parfait, merci pour l'information [emoji6]


----------

